
Ask HN: A story about a research adviser who automated himself - georgiev
Some time ago I read a story here about a researcher who automated his paper critiques. The scripts detected weak sentences or something. I&#x27;ve been rummaging for about 2 hours through my bookmarks, history and HN history and I can&#x27;t find it. Did anyone remember facts about that story, bookmarks or direct links? That would be much appreciated.
======
tdeitch
Was it Matt Might? He wrote "3 shell scripts to improve your writing, or 'My
Ph.D. advisor rewrote himself in bash.'"

[http://matt.might.net/articles/shell-scripts-for-passive-
voi...](http://matt.might.net/articles/shell-scripts-for-passive-voice-weasel-
words-duplicates/)

~~~
georgiev
That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!

